# My new Russian Blue & Savannah kittens



## BarneyH (Nov 28, 2008)

Here are my two new kittens - Anakin, a Russian Blue, and Miss Sophie, a Savannah. Both are 13 weeks old, and we've had them for a week.

They seem very happy; we're loving them. 

Barney


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

What gorgeous little poppets :luv 

seashell


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:heart :heart They are sooooooooo cute... :luv


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Cuteness! Cuteness.... :kittyball :luv 

Fran


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

I love all-gray cats, so Anakin is darling to me :luv 

edited by doodlebug


----------



## LadyNeko (Jun 24, 2008)

Awww! They are so cute! I love Russian Blues <3 

Gorgeous pictures!


----------



## PatriciaLynn (Oct 23, 2008)

They are just adorable and will be real beauties when they grow up!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Great job photographing them. Im smitten by your kittens!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

They are so sweet!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Two very gorgeous kitties!


----------



## jmsx521 (Sep 18, 2008)

Some huge ears!


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Very pretty kittens! I love your pictures to, they are very lifelike! What kind of camera do you own?


----------



## BarneyH (Nov 28, 2008)

Thank you everyone! 

jmsx521 - yes, Miss Sophie (the Savannah) ears are big! Savannah's are all like that - its the Serval in her!

OwnedByACat - thank you  You asked what camera - I use a Canon 1d Mk II. These photos were all shot with my 70-200 f 2.8L lens. But that may be too much boring information


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

BarneyH said:


> But that may be too much boring information


Ha-ha! Not for OBAC. :wink: 

I also think your babies are lovely, and several of those photos are calendar worthy! 
I must ask though, because I am curious..._please accept my apology, I really do not mean
to be rude_...but is there something wrong with Miss Sophie's front legs? Specifically, the 
way her elbows stick out. Or is it just the way she was caught standing?
Heidi


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> BarneyH said:
> 
> 
> > But that may be too much boring information
> ...


LOL Heidi.........you know me so well!!! :lol: 



> OwnedByACat - thank you You asked what camera - I use a Canon 1d Mk II. These photos were all shot with my 70-200 f 2.8L lens.


That explains the photo quality then! You've invested quite a bit in both that camera, and that lens! In spring, at tax time, I will be getting the new EOS 5D Mark II. I can't afford the beautiful camera you've invested in! The only thing I don't know, is if I want to buy the kit lens, which is a very good quality L series lens, without much distance to it, or go for the zoom lens right away. And if I go for the zoom lens, do I want the 70-200 2.8 L series, or the 100-400 L series? I think I'll regret it if I don't go for the zoom lens right away, but which one. The 100-400 is quite an old lens, a good lens, but will they be making any upgrades any time soon? I keep going back to the 70-200, but then every time I think about it to long, I change my mind. I've got time to think about it though.


----------



## BarneyH (Nov 28, 2008)

OBAC - well the 5D Mark II is a great camera! You'll get wonderful photos with it!

What are you looking to shoot with the zoom? That will influence which lens to choose. Both are great lenses. I think the 70-200 2.8L gives slightly (but its probably marginal) better photos; but it does have the downside of its weight. On the flipside, being able to open to f2.8 does help in low light situations. However, the 5D Mark II has very good performance at high ISO, so you may not need f2.8 that often. And since its a full frame camera, you won't get the multiplier effect that I get on my 70-200 (which effectively takes the zoom up to 260mm). So I might skew to you to the 100-400... Oh dear, if I carry on much longer I fear we will be told to move to a photography forum!


----------



## BarneyH (Nov 28, 2008)

Heidi - I had been wondering about Sophie's legs. They are different to Anakin's, although I think the photo has caught them at an awkward angle.

Sophie is a Savannah, and so she crouches and down and goes into a hunting position much more than the Blue, who seems to stay much more elegant... Anyway, you've prompted a debate with the breeder, who is in turn asking some Savannah experts in the US (has forwarded on my photos to them) to get their opinion.

I am attaching a couple of other photos - the legs don't seem so bent here, do you think? More like they are just coming in at a diagonal angle... But what do you think? Should I be worried?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I don't know....I'm only familiar with domestic kittens and they are more like your Anakin; thin and upright. I cannot help but feel that Sophie has something going on. Her chest/barrel looks very rounded and wide, which could push her elbows 'out'. In the 2nd picture, it doesn't really seem like she is crouching to me. She looks ...I'm sorry to say this so bluntly... stunted or squashed down looking. It is just the impression I get, that she should be taller and slimmer than what she is...

Regardless, she is probably a very sweet kitten and still deserving of a great home and all the love she can handle. This may be a normal breed characteristic or it could be a health problem or conformation fault. Still shouldn't change her lovability.


Ah-ha! Scroll down to the silver savannah F3 picture...that cat's chest looks wide, with elbows out and legs looking 'short' and it looks just like a bigger version of your Sophie. 
*Looks like I am wrong with what I thought I was seeing, so I don't think you have anything to worry about!* Very interesting to check out those websites (I googled serval savannah cat) and learn about a beautiful breed.
http://www.hdw-inc.com/savannahwhatis.htm


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

BarneyH said:


> OBAC - well the 5D Mark II is a great camera! You'll get wonderful photos with it!
> 
> What are you looking to shoot with the zoom? That will influence which lens to choose. Both are great lenses. I think the 70-200 2.8L gives slightly (but its probably marginal) better photos; but it does have the downside of its weight. On the flipside, being able to open to f2.8 does help in low light situations. However, the 5D Mark II has very good performance at high ISO, so you may not need f2.8 that often. And since its a full frame camera, you won't get the multiplier effect that I get on my 70-200 (which effectively takes the zoom up to 260mm). So I might skew to you to the 100-400... Oh dear, if I carry on much longer I fear we will be told to move to a photography forum!


Wildlife (mostly birds and deer), landscape, the horses, and the cats. I would love to be able to capture the bald eagles up on the lake at my mom and step-dad's home too. I'll also be doing my sisters engagement photos. My goal in a couple years is to hopefully get the equipment I need to do some small side photography jobs, but I have alot to learn yet.


----------



## BarneyH (Nov 28, 2008)

Heidi - thank you! I will keep an eye on Sophie nevertheless!

OBAC - given what you've just described that you'll be shooting, I'd suggest the 100-400 lens. The extra focal length (zoom) will help with birds and deer hugely.

Barney


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I checked out the pics but I have another suggestion.

Sophie is going to be a big kitty with very long legs. She may just be in an awkward stage of growth. I know with dogs who are large/have long legs that there are a few odd stages. One day a wonderfully bred pup will have a really high rear, and elbows pointed out, with a huge chest. A few days later they've evened out. To be truthful I figured that's what it was when I saw the first picture. I'm just so used to seeing odd growth! (I'm also on a great dane forum...this in particular is a very common growth 'issue' danes get)

I would say that even if it was her normal position, chances are it'll grow out. However she could just be crouching. lol Either way both kitties are SO cute!!!! :luv


----------



## BarneyH (Nov 28, 2008)

Librarychick - thank you for your thoughts. 

I've sent the photos to the breeder, who has suggested the same thing as you - that Sophie has overly long legs for her stage of growth, and that she will "grow" into them.

I certainly hope its this rather than something more serious! She's running around perfectly happily - she's about twice the speed of Anakin, and can already leap about twice as far as him (even though they are the same age). I'm not an expert, but that would suggest she's ok, wouldn't it? Someone suggested that maybe she's got calcium deficiency - but she's being fed on a complete diet, and she doesn't seem in any way lethargic and feels very happy...

As I said, I'll keep monitoring her... Thank you again for your advice and help.

Barney


----------



## Twisti (Oct 21, 2004)

Beautiful


----------

